# A very different Prince cover - Little Red Corvette



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Got another song for you!  Everyone here's been so supporting of my song a week think , I just wanna keep sharing haha

So, this is the first Prince song I heard and I was absolutely blown away by the melodies and the guitar playing. I decided that I wanted to cover this some day but when I could put my own spin to it. So, here it is!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Also, thank you so much for the strat @Strung_Out. It's been such a joy to play!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Well done! 
I was trying to sort out some of the chords in your progressions. Impressive playing, vocal and tone!
CONGRATS!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

loved it.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> Well done!
> I was trying to sort out some of the chords in your progressions. Impressive playing, vocal and tone!
> CONGRATS!


Thank you so much!! It's all basically G, A, Bminor and D haha I just love using inversions on the bottom strings. I've listened to so much joey landreth and Ariel Posen, some of that is just how I'm beginning to hear progressions


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

JBFairthorne said:


> loved it.


Thank you so much! 😄


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

My favorite and also the most challenging thing is coming up with that guitar solo part in the middle without any backing instruments. It's such a fun challenge!


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Sunny1433 said:


> Also, thank you so much for the strat @Strung_Out. It's been such a joy to play!


Seems like its in very good hands, Sunny! Awesome cover and great playing!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great take and vocals are solid as well.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Lovely.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Strung_Out said:


> Seems like its in very good hands, Sunny! Awesome cover and great playing!


Thank you! It's so inspiring


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Alex said:


> Great take and vocals are solid as well.


Thank you for watching Alex! Glad you liked it  especially the vocal performance!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

starjag said:


> Lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, you picked a killer Prince tune. Great job. Dig the groove and your vocals. You might need to take requests! I could hear you performing Sometimes it Snows in April also by Prince and that Strat tone made me think of Angel by Jimi.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

leftysg said:


> Well, you picked a killer Prince tune. Great job. Dig the groove and your vocals. You might need to take requests! I could hear you performing Sometimes it Snows in April also by Prince and that Strat tone made me think of Angel by Jimi.


Thank you!! 😄 So glad you liked the tone and the vocals  

I 100% want to take requests and those are two killer suggestions. I really wanted to do a Hendrix tune but I wanted something different. So yeah, Angels is such a good choice. Also, there's the Doyle Bramhall II cover which is so good!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have played with you before and I was impressed. Just a great job Sunny. Your vocals and playing were impeccable. Thx for sharing!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lola said:


> I have played with you before and I was impressed. Just a great job Sunny. Your vocals and playing were impeccable. Thx for sharing!


Yeah I remember! That was so much fun 

Thank you so much for watching! Seriously, this forum is so encouraging 😄


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Just Great!! Thanks a bunch...


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

John123 said:


> Just Great!! Thanks a bunch...


Hey, thank you!! 😄


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Excellent! Probably my favourite Prince song.

Bonus points for the Hendrix pic.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

davetcan said:


> Excellent! Probably my favourite Prince song.
> 
> Bonus points for the Hendrix pic.


Thank you so much! My favorite Prince tune as well! 

Hahaha yeah, I got that with my Hendrix CD


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Posted another song, an original this time  

This one's probably my favourite song that I've written. I'd love to hear your thoughts


----------

